# How to store 1000 movies??



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

HELP! 
Have you ever seen the star trek classic "Trouble with tribbles"? That is what I am up against with my DVD collection! I have over 1000 DVD's in the thick cases. They are in every drawer, box, shelf, and case that I can get. I have a spinning unit that stores around 300 movies (about 2 years worth) for my CURRENT movies but my collection of previous years needs some serious organization.

I have been thinking about taking the disks out of the cases and just storing them in paper sleeves. I found one Company mmdesign . com that produces a a very nice, slim sleeve that holds your original case insert artwork and had a slightly padded holding sleeve called the "DiscSox". But at .92 cents each (bulk rate for 1000sleeves around .81 cents each) thats pretty expensive - especially compared to the simple paper sleeve or even the plastic cases which are MUCH less expensive.

Then there is the question of the cabinet in which to store them. Possibly something along the lines of a library card cabinet design with drawers? Then just file the disks alphabetically? I don't know .... 
ANY SUGGESTIONS ???


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Robert. My son-in-law keeps his in cd type cases. He has labeled them by genre on his computer, with a print out that stays with each case, and a master sheet in full color with the movies artwork, name, genre, location of disk, etc. They all fit in a foot stool. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

Thanks drdoan !!

I see you are a shack moderator. I am a newbie to posting, threading, etc.
I have built what I consider to be a fairly substantial theater in my house, but really have no idea how to begin posting pics, etc.

I believe I have 5 posts now, does that mean I can begin?

Where do I start?

Thanks


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Mansionmanager said:


> I have over 1000 DVD's in the thick cases. They are in every drawer, box, shelf, and case that I can get. I have a spinning unit that stores around 300 movies (about 2 years worth) for my CURRENT movies but my collection of previous years needs some serious organization.
> 
> ANY SUGGESTIONS ???


Well.... I can store some for you :whistling:

I like the idea of the slim cases (I have almost 750+ too) ...but I just use a bookshelf for now :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Where do I start?


There's a sticky thread on posting images in the Testing forum. Start a new thread in that forum and give it a try.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/testing/


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

One option would be to store them in several "megachangers" so they're always available for playing. Sony has 400-disc changers. Pioneer used to sell 300-disc changers, but apparently they've been discontinued. Another would be to "rip" them to a media storage device and store the discs in boxes in the basement. But actually having to manipulate so many discs is intimidating. I have better things with my time. (My collection is almost as large.)

Personally I use bookshelves and have a couple of wire racks, too. There's something about being able to look at the artwork when choosing what to watch. (Apparently Sony's networked 300-disc Blu-ray changer will display artwork on-screen.)


----------



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

Thanks all,
Seldon, do you know if those disk changers are linkable? In other words, I would need 3 of those 400 disk players, and I do have a program on my Alienware computer in the rack called "Movie Collector" that would identify the DVD title by number, but I wonder how to access say #725?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Mansion,

Sorry, I can't be a lot of help.

They certainly can be daisy-chained.

I have one of the old Pioneer changers, which is not networked at all. although I believe that the Elite version (which I don't have) had an RS232 control interface.

The discussions I've read about the newer Sony BD changers have only talked about the players' ability to download movie information from servers on the 'net. Apparently control over the 'net is undocumented. RS232 is used instead, which is available only on the ES model. Sony has both a "standard" BDP-CX960
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10551&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665945153
and "high end" BDP-CX7000ES
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665925651
versions of their changer. 

You can download a copy of the manuals by way of Crutchfield. (I didn't find one with a quick search of Sony's site.) A link to the ES model's manual is most of the way down the page
http://signature.crutchfield.com/S-fOsgFlTl1X8/s_158CX7000E/Sony-ES-BDP-CX7000ES.html

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Seems you have a bit of a conundrum. I don't know how much space you have to work with, but I wouldn't suggest parting those movies from their original cases. I have around 800 dvd's myself, I have to admit finding a home for all of them was rather difficult. If it is feasible, I would simply build a shelf to house all those dvd cases. Sure, it would be a huge shelf, but it would be fairly easy to build and inexpensive at the same time. Your average 2x4 happens to be as wide as a dvd case. See where I'm going with this? You could construct a frame with adequate spacing between shelves and make it as tall or wide as you need. A little sanding and some nice stain and voila, you are finished. I'm only suggesting this because it was my solution. I happened to have a walk-in close that wasn't being used very much, so I just mounted the finished shelf to one of the walls. But even mounted to a wall somewhere else in your home, you really wouldn't be sacrificing that much space and you could still keep your movies in their original cases. Hey, just be glad they're not VHS.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I would put them on an external hard-drive if I were you (a few terabytes is pretty cheap these days)


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

This is what I use.

http://www.caselogic.com/dvd_album_200_dvds/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=87682&productid=1135393

I have around 1000 DVD's as well. I like this case because you can keep the DVD brochure/picture, and place your DVD's on the back side. So When I browse, I am looking at the title work/notes, and when I find what I want, the DVD is on the backside. I have about 1/2 of my DVD's in these, and the other half on the same shelves. Kind of mixes it up. I need to get some more because I have run out of room. 
What I would do would be to keep your favorites out, and store your less-favorites in the cases.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Robert,
Welcome and sounds like quite a Media Collection you have there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tnbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Lots of good ideas here.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

I've faced the same problem. What do you do with the 1800+ DVD's and cases? My solution was to partition a small space in a room behind the HT. It created a space for the RPTV to go in ( it took up to much space in the HT at that time) and also created a sewing room for the wife. Well the RPTV has gone away so I now use that little room to store all the DVD's. I know this won't work for everyone but, it did for me. Oh, this room also is where all the HT equipment is rack mounted and the 18tb server lives.

Have fun. . .


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

Chester said:


> I would put them on an external hard-drive if I were you (a few terabytes is pretty cheap these days)


This is what I did for my collection of 2400 DVD's. I have five 2TB drives controlled by a media player using USB 3.0 connections. I connected each drive to a hub and the media player controls access to each drive. 5TB for the movies, and 5TB for backup. Never had a problem out of this setup in a year and a half of usage.

I use book cases for my 950 Blu ray and 120 HD DVD discs


----------

